# Sticky  P-Fury UK Map



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Here is our map for the UK, add yourslef to it so we know where each of us are located. I'll also be adding various stores, etc. onto it once I gether some more info together.

P-Fury UK Map

When adding yourself you need to select 'Non-Us' and find where you are by city. Also, use your username on here as your name, and add your real name in the shout out section so we know who each of us are!!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

thank you and can we pin it?

added


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

inked82 said:


> thank you and can we pin it?
> 
> added


yes, im in the process of cleaning up the pinned topics now!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

sorted.
dixon


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Cant you just zoom in on Britain on the one in the Lounge?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Cant you just zoom in on Britain on the one in the Lounge?


too much hassle, this one is purely for the UK so is much easier!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

done.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Done


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

heya guys anyone know a tweakie..living in r around london....
coming up next weekend...and wanted to know if there`s any lfs whihc stocks p's i could pop in and take one onto the plane with me..see if that work!


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Done !


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

xmunglu said:


> heya guys anyone know a tweakie..living in r around london....
> coming up next weekend...and wanted to know if there`s any lfs whihc stocks p's i could pop in and take one onto the plane with me..see if that work!


Maidenhead Aquatics (Hillingdon branch) stock p's


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im in


----------



## mingming (May 17, 2004)

i'm on! been a long time getting back


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Added v gud idea


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

hey i tried to add but it said Milton keynes is not a city, and thats the closest place to me.

I swear MK got made into a city recently, any ideas?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

added mine


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Lol i'm the furthest north!!


----------



## Gooders (Feb 1, 2005)

mingming said:


> i'm on! been a long time getting back


were abouts in east yorks are you brother?


----------

